# Diploma di maturità magistrale



## cesar666cu

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis en train de postuler pour un poste en Italie et j'aimerais savoir ce que sont le "Diploma di maturità" et "Diploma di maturità magistrale" ??

Je pense que c'est l'équivalent du diplôme du baccalauréat français, mais je ne suis pas sur....

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses
César


----------



## Corsicum

Salut, dans l’attente de réponses précises quelques références concernant les équivalences :
Par défaut "_Diploma di maturità_" c’est effectivement le bac, mais "_Diploma di maturità magistrale_" c’est différent, voir :

L’_istituto magistrale _(institut de formation des maîtres), en cinq ans, qui se décline en
expérimentations variées, prépare à des profils professionnels dans le domaine de l.éducation
et du travail social. Le _diploma di maturità magistrale _permet d.entrer dans la vie active.
http://www2.trainingvillage.gr/etv/publication/download/panorama/5139_fr.pdf
Ce diplôme semble correspondre au CAPES ou l’IUFM.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=432154
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1749983&highlight=diploma+di+maturita
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1097110&highlight=diploma+di+maturita
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=923793&highlight=diploma+di+maturita
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=896508&highlight=diploma+di+maturita
Guide de l’étudiant français en Italie :
http://ufiuif.nuxit.net/guide/html/comprendre/dispositif2.htm
_- Avoir un diplôme d'enseignement supérieur complet (licence ou maîtrise) ou un diplôme de fin d'études secondaires, = - essere in possesso di un titolo universitario (laurea o master) o di un diploma di maturità_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=fr,it&lang=&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=469826:cs&page=1&hwords=Diploma+di+maturit%C3%A0%7E


----------



## cesar666cu

Ah je comprends mieux maintenant.
Le magistrale est une sorte de Master...

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

Attention, pourquoi pas, mais cela semble être essentiellement une formation pédagogique à des fins d’enseignement comme le CAPES et l’IUFM.
L’_istituto magistrale __« institut de formation des maîtres_ » on pourrait sans doute dire _« institut de formation des enseignants »._

Ce n’est qu’un avis ?


----------



## LauraCx

Bonjour !
Je viens de lire cette discussion (oui, un peu en retard !) et je voudrais ajouter quelques informations.

L'istituto magistrale non è un master, ma un tipo di istituto di istruzione superiore.
Non vorrei sbagliarmi nel dire che il _CAPES _è quello che da noi si chiama Scuola di Specializzazione per l'Insegnamento Superiore
(SSIS - _École de spécialisation pour l'enseignement supérieur_), che fornisce un'istruzione di tipo universitario.

Spesso per parlare di istituti superiori la cui formazione è di tipo sociale e/o pedagogica si parla anche di _liceo sociopsicopedagogico_, _liceo pedagogico-sociale_,_liceo delle scienze sociali_ e da poco tempo anche di _liceo delle scienze umane_.
L'istituo in sé può essere di tipo tecnico (e allora si dice istituto tecnico sociopsicopedagogico, per esempio) o può essere un liceo a indirizzo psicopedagogico, per esempio. Questo dipende dalla scuola che si sceglie, ma si tratta sempre di istruzione superiore e non universitaria.

Quindi ritornando alla domanda principale, cesar666cu, il diploma di maturità è semplicemente _le bac_, mentre quello magistrale è un tipo di _bac_ con specializzazione sociale e pedagogica.

Je sais que Corsicum avait déjà répondu à la question mais à mon avis il fallait spécifier certains détails.

Ciao! 

Laura


----------



## robertaL

Sì, credo che il diploma di maturità magistrale sia, come dice Laura, il BAC, con specializzazione socio-psicopedagogica. 
la confusione dipende dal fatto che, con la riforma universitaria del 3+2, adesso si hanno:
- il diploma di Laurea triennale (Bac+3 Diplôme de Licence)
- il diploma di Laurea Magistrale (Bac+5 Diplôme de Master (II) )

tra l'altro nessuno di questi due corrisponde al CAPES, cui invece corrisponde (molto approssimativamente) la SSIS, ormai defunta, o, più semplicemente l'"abilitazione all'insegnamento". 

Ma un diploma di Maturità è senza dubbio un BAC.


----------

